
Brexit Shows a Global Desire to Throw the Bums Out - smaili
http://time.com/4381539/brexit-global-populism/
======
boona
The EU experiment has failed. The currency alone is proof of that. And now
that several of the member states are economic sinking ships, the stronger
nations are saving themselves before they go down with them. It'll be
interesting to see what Germany does next. Either way, good on the UK, they
don't need the EU member states and in they're much better for it.

~~~
kristopolous
So California should break off by this logic?

What about London from the rest of England?

Why not transform everything into tiny autonomous little city states?

Perhaps the nation of San Francisco?

The problems of the 21st century; climate change, desertification and its
corresponding migratory effects, fresh water depletion, sea level rises, the
devaluation of labor capital, avoiding another world war... these can't be
addressed by tiny little autonomous nations working in their own self interest
based on some fetishized national narrative.

That's what caused the problems to begin with. Capital and nature doesn't
respect borders. There's one planet. Any subdivision past that is an
artificial invention and permits writing off consequences and shunting of
responsibilities.

We're all adults here and it's high time we start acting like it.

~~~
angersock
A great deal of those problems are directly the result of large nation states
and industrialization.

Things that work in California don't make sense in the rest of the country--
after all, look how well they've handled their water and regulating their own
usage.

Similarly, I don't think anybody from rural US would look kindly on
progressive values being instilled on them--nor anybody in a liberal city
having to put up with the opposite.

The advantage of small government is that it allows flexibility and
accommodation for its population.

~~~
kristopolous
There needs to be some kind of institution.

Engineers have systems that seem to work.

For instance, humanity has settled on a very complex set of evolving standards
in order for me to input this content on a smartphone and have it be read by
billions of others around the world.

There needs to be a W3C/IEEE of the political world. Unicode, IPv6, HTML5, we
can do this...

------
tonyedgecombe
We will shortly be getting a whole new set of bums to replace the old ones, no
doubt they will continue to blame the "foreigners" for all the problems that
inevitably come along.

